# Record episodes new *to me* rather than first-run



## eelton (Jun 10, 2001)

As the NBC promo used to say, "they're not repeats if they're new to you."

I don't want to record an episode that I've seen before, but there may be repeat episodes that I haven't seen; these are missed when season passes are set to record first-run episodes only. This situation arises if something hadn't recorded the first time around due to a conflict, or because I just started watching a show that's been on for a while.

This should be relatively easy to do. The TiVo would just have to keep a database of the episodes it has recorded for each season pass. It would then record the episodes that aren't in the database, and skp those that are. This would depend on the episode descriptions being consistent--maybe the database would just look at the first 50 or 100 characters, where the episode title usually is.


----------



## ellinj (Feb 26, 2002)

eelton said:


> As the NBC promo used to say, "they're not repeats if they're new to you."
> 
> I don't want to record an episode that I've seen before, but there may be repeat episodes that I haven't seen; these are missed when season passes are set to record first-run episodes only. This situation arises if something hadn't recorded the first time around due to a conflict, or because I just started watching a show that's been on for a while.
> 
> This should be relatively easy to do. The TiVo would just have to keep a database of the episodes it has recorded for each season pass. It would then record the episodes that aren't in the database, and skp those that are. This would depend on the episode descriptions being consistent--maybe the database would just look at the first 50 or 100 characters, where the episode title usually is.


Tivo already does keep a database of shows it records. Unfortunetly it only goes back 28 days.


----------

